# For those with an AAS,AS or AOS



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

or something similar. Without the 4-year degree how far are you in the culinary field? Meaning is anyone a restauranteur, executive, sous or the like?


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

dear culinarian247,
In hindsight I wish I had obtained my 4 year degree - not 2 associates. The 2nd degree in business made me able to fully grasp the big picture, I could understand the business end much easier. It also helped that I took extra courses in accounting, such as computer accounting, federal taxation and managerial accounting - I could follow the money trail much easier with the skills from these classes.
I graduated in 1981 from a relatively small (then) college(then) of culinary arts (J&W) with no other experience than a couple of part time cooking jobs and it was very hard to obtain employment, I feel that if I had continued on then to school I probably would have gone much further in the industry. Now I'm burned out on cooking and have no interest in working the long hours required to open my own restaurant. 
As I said in retrospect I wish that I had done the whole 4 years at once, I feel that more business knowledge would've been very helpful.
kat


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Well said Kat. I couldn't agree more. When I got my AOS degree (read; JOB Degree, meaning I could go out and get a job!) the added two years were just starting to be added. At the time however I was sick of Vermont, my fiancee dumped me and the last thing in the world I wanted was 2 more years in Vermont!. In retrospect too, I wish I had gotten the extra 2 years. I became very interested in business later on down the road and that would have helped me tremendously. As Kat said I too am burned out. There are a lot more possibilities in the future with that added knowledge. One doesn't have to play the piano forever if you get my drift! Any one can hire a decent cook, but not everyone is capable of running a business sucessfully, and in the end, in my opinion, that is more important and that person is worth more than a good chef!


----------



## katew (Feb 22, 2002)

For a couple more comments on this, also see my post "Benefits of a Bachelor's Degree?"
It has probably dropped back a few pages so you'll have to do some searching. 
Edit: Actually, I found it on the same page. Here's a link, hope it works! http://cheftalkcafe.com/forums/showt...&threadid=7150


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

Thanks for that link Kate. I was debating on whether or not I needed a BA or would an associates be sufficient. I don't think I'm old (not at 27). I also have no children, so I have time. I'm just not a school fanatic. I heard that Western Culinary Institute has a program in restaurant management. One year and you get either a certificate or an AOS. I figure the extra two years of school focus mainly on the FOH and managerial aspects of the game. If I can get this in a year would that be a legitimate option?


----------

